# phone mount prototype



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not a bad idea. That cubby in front of the shifter is only good for autos and the cup holders are good if you don't have them in use.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Last year I bought from Amazon a phone/GPS mount that fits the CD slot. It was a little over $20. It is Mountek MT5000-D. Works good for either my Samsung Startosphere phone or my Magellan GPS.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

That's good to know. I saw that but was wondering how sturdy it was. That's where I got the idea from. I read that 81% of all smart phones are androids so maybe I will make a switch next time. The androids have more OBDII apps than Apple including blue tooth options.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Scott M. said:


> Now if only Steve Jobs made the Iphone to work in landscape mode. I hate that Apple attitude. If we didn't give it to you don't need it and you are stupid for wanting it.


You mean there isn't an app for that? 

Jailbreak it and you'll be able to do what Android users can. 


That spot seems too low to be looking at while diving. I recommend a windshield mount or dash mount so your eyes don't move away from the road much.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I highly recommend a Proclip.

Car Phone Holders and Dashboard Phone Mounts - ProClip USA


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

the proclip is nice. The one with the power plug attached is the best but it doesnt work with phones in protective cases. Jailbreaking is the only option for iphones to work in landscape. My scout map app works in landscape. I didnt shell out the extra bucks for the Nav option.


----------

